# الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان pmp يوم 18/6/2014 و ان شاء الله سأقوم برفع ملخص كامل لثلاثة كتب قمت باعداده



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (20 يونيو 2014)

زملائى المهندسين 
الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان pmp. وقد قمت بتلخيص كامل للمنهج فى سأقوم برفعه حين انتهى من تنقيحه لعله يكون فيه الفائدة


----------



## سمنياب (21 يونيو 2014)

في الانتظار... وياليت بعد اذنك يكون الرفع قريبا


----------



## husnish (21 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك
و نحن بانتظار التلخيص بفارغ الصبر


----------



## عمران احمد (23 يونيو 2014)

فى الانتظار يا هندسة


----------



## Abomjahed (23 يونيو 2014)

مبروووك


----------



## moh_idais (25 يونيو 2014)

مبارك الرجاء الافادة لاني قدمت بنفس التاريخ ورسبت بالامتحان .
بانتظار الرد


----------



## egycivil100 (26 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## sayed anwar (27 يونيو 2014)

الف مبروك​


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (1 يوليو 2014)

اين الملخص؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engsamb (10 يوليو 2014)

مبرووك انجاز يستحق الجهد المذبوول

نرجوو منك الافادة اكثر من جربتك و رفع الملف و مشاركة التجربة.

تحياتي


----------



## ahme_1900 (10 يوليو 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

مبرووووووك إلك


----------



## SAMER SOLIMAN (14 يوليو 2014)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس و منتظرين الكتب


----------



## Mujodi (15 يوليو 2014)

ما شاء الله ..

الف الف مبروك ..


----------



## يا الغالي (15 يوليو 2014)

مبروك ونحن بالانتظار المخلص الموعود؟؟


----------



## ahmad rgab (16 يوليو 2014)

فين الملخص ياحبيبى
لازم يكون فى رمضان لكى ندعوا لك


----------



## سعد125 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## engsamb (21 أبريل 2015)

مبررووك مجهود يستحق التتويح بنجاح و شهادة
نتمنى منك مشاركتنا تجربتك و ملخصات للاستفادة .


----------



## body55 (25 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الشمس (5 مايو 2015)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

اه نسيت جزاك الله عنا كل خير وشكرا على الملحص


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

اسف الملخص


----------



## moutazhamed (3 يوليو 2015)

ويننننننننننن الملخصاااات


----------



## hamdytaha (14 يوليو 2015)

فى انتظار الملخص


----------



## ah_gamal84 (23 يوليو 2015)

فين الملخصات يا جدعان


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (14 أكتوبر 2015)

نرجوو منك الافادة اكثر من جربتك و رفع الملف و مشاركة التجربة.


----------

